# Shells



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Surely this is a time old question so maybe we could get it made sticky so it doesnt get brought up as often because the first question a newbie would ask about any type of hunting would probably be what to shoot, so now it will be the first thing he sees. I have been using 2 3/4 in. #4 pheasant for shooting turkeys. It works fairly well and im sure alot of other people do to. I recently went on a trip to the local store that sells ammo. I seen one box of turkey mags, but they were three and a half inch, and i have a trusty ole 870 whickh only shoots 2 3/4 or 3 in. Other than the turkey mags, all they had was waterfowl, pheasant, and light loads, (7 1/2, 8, 9). I picked up a box of 3 in. #2 steel. My first question is will this give me better results or not really? My second is one that many people would probably ask? What is a good combination between shot size, weight, and shell size. I don't want to hear about brands i just want to know the basics.


----------



## Dr. Honk (Jan 2, 2009)

There is nothing more exciting than hunting turkeys in the Spring. As far as shot size, I recommend #5 for the most effective size in lead shot. I have killed many turkeys using 3" 2oz of #5 copper plated lead shot. 
I now use # 5 or # 6 Heavy Shot. Heavy shot is on the expensive side but you are not going to be shooting a lot of it and it is very effective at longer yardage.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

According to the experts, you will get the best patterns and range fron 3 inch shells. I shoot 1 3/4 oz of 5's. Try to stay away from the 2 oz loads in 3 or 3.5 inch configurations. They do not pattern as well as the lighter loads. I like the patterns I get from the 6's but do not like the performance after 45 yards.

I have done a good bit of patterning with shells over the last 8 years and my findings match the experts (choke tube manufacturers).

Steel will be disappointing in turkey loads beyond 30 yards.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

thank for the help, i have a turkey superfull choke and that is lead shot only, will the copper plate damage it, the next tightest choke i have is modified and im being kindof picky about what i spend my money on


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Well first off......pattern your gun and see what works best.

I have three guns I have shot and killed turkeys with.

I would not recommend using 2 3/4" if your gun can handle 3" shells.

Now with that said i will tell you each gun I have used a different shell worked best.

In my 870 wingmaster with full factory choke. Two shells preformed the best for me. Winchester #5 shot in 3" (the black box with turkey on it) and the remington Dueplex with 4's and 6's in 3".

In my 870 SP 12 ga....the duplex load worked the best.

In my mossberg 835 turkey with extra full choke 3 1/2" 4's of the winchester black box with the turkey on it patterned the best. I tried both 3" of the above loads and 5's in 3 1/2 and they did not give me as much pattern density as the 4's.

But if you don't want to buy shells ask people to borrow you one or two shells. But I would go with lead or copper platted instead of steel.


----------



## fish-n-hunt82 (Dec 13, 2008)

I like to use 3in. #2 sot for turkey hunting. it just packs a little more punch at linger diatances. i have also found # 4 and #5 to be very affective to.

:sniper: 
:sniper:


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

All I've used so far has been #4 shot.Some were Win turkey loads others were my own reloads.


----------

